# Lovecraft board game recommendations please



## fred pink (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello, I am looking for a Lovecraft themed board or card game. Can anyone recommend any that are good? I want one that is simple and fun which even non Lovecraft fans can enjoy. Any thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## Overread (Dec 2, 2018)

Lovecraft being in a fuzzy area of partly in and partly out of public domain means there's probably a fair few out there if you hunt around. You might actually try searching on "kickstarter". Whilst the platform is designed to help launch new games, if you look through the back history of funded games you can get an idea of some that might already be on the market (And the early reviews and impressions of fans). 

There's also a fair few regular game with Cuthulu modes, Munchkin and some other big name games will have alternate versions or expansions with a Cuthulu theme.


----------



## fred pink (Dec 2, 2018)

Overread said:


> Lovecraft being in a fuzzy area of partly in and partly out of public domain means there's probably a fair few out there if you hunt around. You might actually try searching on "kickstarter". Whilst the platform is designed to help launch new games, if you look through the back history of funded games you can get an idea of some that might already be on the market (And the early reviews and impressions of fans).
> 
> There's also a fair few regular game with Cuthulu modes, Munchkin and some other big name games will have alternate versions or expansions with a Cuthulu theme.



OK great thanks I will have a look there. I want a fun but unusual game to play at Xmas and I am a big Lovecraft fan


----------



## The Crawling Chaos (Dec 5, 2018)

Munchkin Cthulhu is a must-have if you want something fun and filled to the brim with references to Lovecraft's stories. And it's good for the whole family.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 5, 2018)

There is quite a lot of stuff. Lovecraft is a popular theme for board games. 
Do a little searching on Boardgamegeek and you will find a number of possibilites.


----------



## Fried Egg (Dec 11, 2018)

For how many players?

Elder Sign might be worth checking out. Or maybe AuZtralia?

Some of the more highly regarded Lovecraft themed board games are significantly more complex to play. Many of which are quite narrative heavy but fail, in my opinion, to really capture the feel of Lovecraft's stories.


----------



## picklematrix (Mar 11, 2019)

Fried Egg said:


> For how many players?
> 
> Elder Sign might be worth checking out. Or maybe AuZtralia?
> 
> Some of the more highly regarded Lovecraft themed board games are significantly more complex to play. Many of which are quite narrative heavy but fail, in my opinion, to really capture the feel of Lovecraft's stories.


Those two look pretty enjoyable tbf, next time I buy a board game I'll lean towards Elder Sign.


----------



## anno (Mar 11, 2019)

I the dim past I remember one called The Call of Cthulhu just around the time of the original D&D Britain campaigns...


----------

